# RiverPro question



## Boater (Jun 14, 2010)

Well my truck is almost paid for and my project boat is almost finished. So it will soon be time for a new boat. I'm considering a new 201 RiverPro and was wondering if anyone here has one or knows someone who does. I fish the Mississippi in centeral northren Minnesota so a shallow runing boat is hig on the list. Just thought I would ask here before spending $30k+ on a custom built jet boat.


----------



## gotasquirt (Jun 14, 2010)

riverpro makes a good hull but i would look into the other mfg. that use a better pump motor combo if you look at the sportjet its 2 stroke with an 90 deg. gearbox in front of a axle flow pump look for a four stroke direct drive setup more fuel effencent take a look at my setup to see what im refering to will


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jul 13, 2010)

You will spend at least 25k on a RiverPro.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 13, 2010)

I personally don't see the big advantage to those river pro boats compared to a regular jon with a jet outboard on the back, especially considering price. Also, Out of the boats i've seen(one in person, and the ones they show online), I personally don't care for their layout inside the hull(deck spacing, consoles, etc). Another thing about having that bottom flush mounted inboard, if your jet intake gets clogged, your going swimming to unclog it......With an outboard, you can usually trim it up and reach around and clear the grates on the intake without even getting wet. 

In my opinion, Depending on how big(tight) the water is your gonna be in....give me a 1654 with a 65/90 hp jet, or a 18ft'er with a 90/115 jet and i'd be happy. And you would have saved at least a good 10K. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jul 20, 2010)

Good points there Bubba.When we bought our 1756 with the 80/115 Jet,I was leaning toward the RiverPro.2 reasons-I had seen them in action on a small river and liked the way they handled,and they are built 15min from my home,so I could keep tabs on the build,since they are basically built to order.But the price tag was way over my head.Basically,I saved 10K when we bought our Alumacraft.


----------

